
Cast Handbook: How to Learn More from Incidents and Accidents [pdf] - yarapavan
https://psas.scripts.mit.edu/home/get_file4.php?name=CAST_handbook.pdf
======
imrehg
For preservation:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmebnwBhZKjC1FwnsaXJ1wKxefLbypLX5BT8hoV...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmebnwBhZKjC1FwnsaXJ1wKxefLbypLX5BT8hoV4qnvd9x/CAST_Handbook.pdf)

------
wbeckler
This is super apt for outage post mortems. Are there more tech specific
versions of this idea out there that are anti-blame?

~~~
di4na
I can not advise something more strongly than the Etsy's Debriefing
Facilitation Guide.

[https://codeascraft.com/2016/11/17/debriefing-
facilitation-g...](https://codeascraft.com/2016/11/17/debriefing-facilitation-
guide/)

This come from the field of Resiliency Engineering, if you want to learn more
about that kind of thinking, i advise to have a look at
[https://github.com/lorin/resilience-
engineering/blob/master/...](https://github.com/lorin/resilience-
engineering/blob/master/intro.md)

~~~
evolve2k
Love it! I chased through to the GitHub repo linked at the bottom of the
article and found a nice PDF facilitation guide referenced from the repo.

[http://extfiles.etsy.com/DebriefingFacilitationGuide.pdf](http://extfiles.etsy.com/DebriefingFacilitationGuide.pdf)

